# Alcun bar / un bar / qualcun bar



## Alcamo

Pùo qualcuno rispondermi qual'è la diferenza tra le frasi seguenti:

1. Ho voglia di prendere un caffé e vado in *un bar* nel centro della città.
2. Ho voglia di prendere un caffé e vado in *alcun bar* nel centro della città.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Alcamo said:


> Pùo qualcuno *dirmi* *qual è* la *differenza* tra le frasi seguenti:
> 
> 1. Ho voglia di prendere un caffé e vado in *un bar* nel centro della città.
> 2. Ho voglia di prendere un caffé e vado in *qualche bar* nel centro della città.



Alcuno s'usa come avverbio e non come aggettivo, rispondere si usa quando si pone una domanda, differenza con due f (così come differente ecc.), e si scrive qual è.


----------



## infinite sadness

Volendo si può anche dire "in un qualche bar".


----------



## francisgranada

_Qui _non si possono dare esempi in altre lingue, ma non è difficile capire la differenza:
*
qualche bar* significa più o meno _qualunque _o _qualsiasi _bar "che troviamo".
_*un bar*_ secondo il contesto può significare lo stesso, però può anche significare un bar "che conosco", "che ci piacerà"... (nelle lingue slave, qui si userebbe esattamente la parola corrispondente a "uno/una", anche se non esiste la categoria dell'articolo indeterminato)


----------



## cirolemiro

Alcamo said:


> Può qualcuno .. qual'è la diferenza....



A Cosimo era sfuggito l'accento sul posto sbagliato...

Comunque, Cosimo... *qual'è *è corretto. Eventualmente intercambiabile con *quale è*...


----------



## olaszinho

Ciro, non mi pare che qual è si possa scrivere con l'apostrofo, sebbene molti italiani lo facciano erroneamente. Si tratta di troncamento e non di elisione. Come nelle espressioni: "in qual caso" o "in un certo qual modo", la e semplicemente cade.


----------



## cirolemiro

Ne prendo nota anche se non ricordo se sono mai stato penalizzato per averlo scritto (se l'avrò mai scritto... ma credo di si). *Qual è *mi viene da dire "staccato"... preferisco di gran lunga pronuciare anche la "e" troncata...
Grazie per l'appunto e scusa


----------



## ursu-lab

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Alcuno s'usa come avverbio e non come aggettivo,.


Alcuno è aggettivo o pronome indefinito, non avverbio. E al singolare significa "nessuno".
 Io direi come Infinite: 
1) ... vado in un bar in centro 
2) ... in un bar qualsiasi del/in centro 
3) ... in un qualche bar del centro

Se dici "in qualche bar" senza "un" vuol dire che vai in 3-4 bar diversi (qualche=alcuni) e la frase cambia di significato.


----------



## Lancillotto

Ciao,

*Alcun *può essere inteso come sinonimo di "certi; qualche", in maniera non definita.
L'utilizzo di *un* non cambia radicalmente il significato della frase, è il metodo più utilizzato.


----------



## Necsus

olaszinho said:


> Ciro, non mi pare che qual è si possa scrivere con l'apostrofo, sebbene molti italiani lo facciano erroneamente. Si tratta di troncamento e non di elisione. Come nelle espressioni: "in qual caso" o "in un certo qual modo", la e semplicemente cade.


Dalla discussione 'Elisione e troncamento/apocope'.


----------



## Voce

Necsus: sono pienamente d'accordo con te! Devo ammattere però che al riguardo non ho mai dovuto faticare molto per convincere chi sbagliava a tornare sulla retta via... Su questo, a differenza di altre questioni (penso a: "sia... sia", "sé stesso", "che cosa"), non c'è molto da discutere.


----------



## ursu-lab

Lancillotto said:


> Ciao,*Alcun *può essere inteso come sinonimo di "certi; qualche", in maniera non definita.


"Alcun/uno" aggettivo o "alcuno" pronome indefinito al singolare ha perlopiù il valore di "nessuno". Altrimenti bisogna usare "qualche".
1) non ho alcun dubbio / nessun dubbio 
2) ho qualche dubbio / alcuni dubbi

"Ho alcun dubbio" non è corretta.


----------



## Alcamo

Riasumiamo, quindi:

*...in alcun bar in centro *non è altro che la negazione, cioè: **vado in nessun bar, *o forse, più corretto*: non ci vado in (nessun) bar. *Poi*, alcun *è l'aggetivo indefinito che è una semplice negazione. Per esempio: *alcun ragazzo *vuol dire nessun ragazzo. Ma, *alcune ragazze *e *alcuna ragazza*?


----------



## ursu-lab

L'uso di "non" è obbligatorio nelle frasi che hai scritto con alcuno/nessuno:non ho dormito in alcuna/nessuna pensione.La regola dell'alcuno=nessuno vale al singolare, sia al maschile che al femminile.Al plurale non c'è nessuna ambiguità:ho visitato alcuni musei del centro = una quantità indeterminata superiore a 1 e meno di "molti", equivalente a "qualche" (che è singolare) e a "un po' di".


----------



## zipp404

Ciao, Ursu-lab!

Mi chiedo se nell'esempio seguente si possa sostituire l'aggettivo _alcun _con l'agg. _nessun_:

Il razzismo e il sessismo determinano quello che la grande maggioranza dei poliziotti osservano. Ma non solo.  Determina quello che cercano, determina il modo in cui agiscono con i cittadini, determina le domande che fanno. 
 Determina il modo in cui scrivono i verbali,  senza che tutto questo abbia in _alcun _modo a che fare con la malafede.

.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, zipp. Per il momento ti rispondo io, spero non ti dispiaccia. Sì, lo puoi sostituire. Come in qualunque frase negativa.


----------



## zipp404

Grazie, Necsus.


----------



## ursu-lab

zipp404 said:


> senza che tutto questo abbia in _alcun _modo a che fare con la malafede..


Sì, Zipp, certo, in quest'esempio è il "senza" a dare il "tocco" negativo alla frase. La mia risposta con il "non" si riferiva agli esempi proposti in precedenza, non a tutti i casi possibili


----------



## zipp404

Grazie Ursu-lab, come sempre, per le eccelenti spiegazioni.


----------



## ninux

Si usava alcuno per evitare la doppia negazione.
_*non c'è alcun* motivo per giustificare questo comportamento
*non c'è nessun *motivo per giustificare questo comportamento_
A me alla scuola avevano insegnato che la doppia negazione afferma: quindi, un tempo, la seconda frase significava che sì, c'era un motivo...
Ma ora non si fa più caso a questo e tutte e due le forme sono corrette e sono usate per affermare l'inesistenza di un motivo.
Saluti


----------



## Necsus

Forse allora può interessare questa discussione: alcuno/nessuno, da cui estrapolo:


> Nel latino classico sì, la doppia negazione corrispondeva a un'affermazione, ma nel latino volgare la tendenza era quella di rafforzare una negazione con un'altra negazione, e questo dovrebbe aver dato origine alla doppia negazione in italiano, che contrariamente a quanto si potrebbe essere portati a pensare, in realtà ha valore di affermazione solo in alcuni usi enfatici (non posso non considerare che…).


----------



## ninux

Necsus said:


> Forse allora può interessare questa discussione: alcuno/nessuno, da cui estrapolo:



Grazie, Necsus.
Hai ragione; in effetti io ho fatto il liceo classico: forse mi sono confuso con gli studi. Troppo tempo è passato 
Comunque non era mia intenzione sviare gli stranieri che frequentano questo sito spacciando per dogma grammaticale le mie idee linguistiche  e i vaghi ricordi che ho degli studi.
Ho scritto che tutte e due le frasi nel mio esempio precedente sono corrette e vogliono dire la stessa cosa.
_*Non* ho *nient'*altro da dire_ a mia discolpa


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Volevo dire "si usa come _pronome_ e non come aggettivo", non so come mi sia uscito avverbio. Non correggo il post poiché è stato quotato. 
Solcando il limine dell'off topic, vi dirò che convincere gli altri che qual è sia troncamento e non elisione non è stato per me alquanto facile, e l'addurre il consiglio dei grammatici non ha sortito grande effetto...


----------



## ninux

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Volevo dire "si usa come _pronome_ e non come aggettivo", non so come mi sia uscito avverbio. Non correggo il post poiché è stato quotato.
> Solcando il limine dell'off topic, vi dirò che convincere gli altri che qual è sia troncamento e non elisione non è stato per me alquanto facile, e l'addurre il consiglio dei grammatici non ha sortito grande effetto...


ho un ricordo alquanto vago, però hai ragione, la mia maestra ci correggeva sempre su *qual è* e* un altro*.


----------

